# late bars/clubs in sheffield



## johnnymarrsbars (Jan 14, 2009)

im going to a gig in sheffield next month and the last train back to manchester is like 10 o clock, first one being 8 the next morning. think we're planning to just go out after and wait for the first train...any decent bars/clubs that are open really late?




failing that, not too bad and CHEAP hotels?


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure on the entrance doors to the train station in Sheff it says the station opens some time in the middle of the night (1? 3?) for the train to Manchester Airport?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 15, 2009)

What night of the week?


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 15, 2009)

King Biscuit Time said:


> What night of the week?


I've checked on National Rail and that 3:45 train is not on a Sunday morning (so if the gig's Friday you can get that but if it's Sat night then no)


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 16, 2009)

Sheffield has a massive dearth of decent late venues; practically none have open regularly after 4am, which is terribly provincial.

DQ (bland bar/club type place with a seperate downstairs and upstairs, slightly wankerish bouncers) on Fitzwilliam St is open til 4 most nights, with varying music and entrance prices.  They soemtimes do afterparties til 8.  The Harley on Glossop Rd, by Uni tram stop also has a 4am licence, but is more of a pub which does music and the door prices are either nothing or cheap.  The Red House on Solly St has varying opening times, sometimes quite late (3 onwards) and the music tends to be better, with a mix of gigs/parties/club nights etc.  Club Shhh, on the Wicker, runs til 8am but only at the weekends and I don't know how often that is.

Hotels - the aforementioned Harley has rooms, not too exorbitant I think, and there's a super cheap Etap out by Sheffield arena (quite near the tram I think).  AFAIK most of the city centre hotels are pretty expensive - have a Google tho, there might be some deals knocking about.

Whatever you do, DON'T stay at the Hen & Chickens by Castle Market.

Let me know what night the gig is and I can check what's on.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jan 16, 2009)

sam/phallocrat said:


> Sheffield has a massive dearth of decent late venues; practically none have open regularly after 4am, which is terribly provincial.
> 
> DQ (bland bar/club type place with a seperate downstairs and upstairs, slightly wankerish bouncers) on Fitzwilliam St is open til 4 most nights, with varying music and entrance prices.  They soemtimes do afterparties til 8.  The Harley on Glossop Rd, by Uni tram stop also has a 4am licence, but is more of a pub which does music and the door prices are either nothing or cheap.  The Red House on Solly St has varying opening times, sometimes quite late (3 onwards) and the music tends to be better, with a mix of gigs/parties/club nights etc.  Club Shhh, on the Wicker, runs til 8am but only at the weekends and I don't know how often that is.
> 
> ...




thanks for the info sam *cool* the gig is on feb 21st at the carling academy (i think thats the place..)


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll get on it . . .


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 20, 2009)

sam/phallocrat said:


> Whatever you do, DON'T stay at the Hen & Chickens by Castle Market.



You can stay at the Hen and Chickens?!


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 20, 2009)

yup  the accommodation is, um, a bit basic though


----------



## belboid (Feb 3, 2009)

you're going to see the artery??!!  i was considering that, but didn't think i'd see anyone under 40 in there


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Feb 3, 2009)

belboid said:


> you're going to see the artery??!!  i was considering that, but didn't think i'd see anyone under 40 in there



artery yeah, my mates the guitarist so i'm planning to go and show some support.

also, they're really good. the back catalogue is getting re released he said..should be cool.


----------



## belboid (Feb 3, 2009)

aah, has he got any guest lists? 

i'll offer you a bed if you get us in for nowt


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Feb 3, 2009)

belboid said:


> aah, has he got any guest lists?
> 
> i'll offer you a bed if you get us in for nowt



don't think so..but its only like a fistful of coppers anyway you tight git!


----------

